# That's what she said :)



## féebleue

Uitându-mă la The Office, m-am întrebat cum s-ar putea traduce în română celebrele glume cu "that's what she said". Eu nu ştiu să existe vreun echivalent. Voi ce ziceţi?


----------



## jazyk

Fără mai mult de context, ar spunea că propoziția aceasta poate să fie tradusă literal.


----------



## féebleue

jazyk said:


> Fără mai mult de context, ar aş spunea că propoziția aceasta poate să fie tradusă literal.



Nu se poate traduce literal, pentru că în engleză "that's what she said" spus ca glumă nu are sensul propriu, n-are nicio legătură cu o anumită ea care ar fi spus ceva, ci este un sens figurat, aduce un înţeles de innuendo frazei precedente.


----------



## lletraferida

O glumă putem afla !?
Ca să ne dăm cu părerea mai bine ...


----------



## féebleue

Principiul e ăsta: când cineva spune, într-un context cât se poate de serios şi de inocent, o propoziţie/un cuvânt care ar putea, în afara contextului, fi interpretat ca innuendo, interlocutorul spune "that's what she said". În română, un caz similar ar fi atunci când puştanii încep să râdă tembel când aud ceva gen "întrebarea pe care _ţi-am pus-o_" etc...un puştan american, în loc să râdă tembel, ar spune atunci "that's what she said".

Exemplu:


> - Let's put this matter to bed!
> - That's what she said!


----------



## Aoyama

That's what she said = according to her / we have to trust her on that ...


----------



## farscape

Aoyama said:


> That's what she said = according to her / we have to trust her on that ...



That may be correct, but it's missing the point in this context.

"That's what _she_ said", occasionally abbreviated as *TWSS*, is a chiefly American and Canadian phrase used in response to an accidental double entendre, especially one that is sexual in nature. Typically, 'TWSS' is said in response to another speaker's double entendre, and rarely by the original speaker." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Said_the_actress_to_the_bishop#.22That.27s_What_She_Said.22)

 See more usage details here: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=that's what she said

Now back to to féebleue's question:

Cred că expresia vine dintr-un sitcom (Saturday's Night Live?) şi e strâns legată de genul de umor practicat în acel show, deci dacă vrem să găsim un echivalent românesc ar trebui să căutăm un context similar.

Later,


----------



## Aoyama

I follow you on this TWSS thing, but then, more actual context is needed.


----------

